# Hall Line Master



## leggoaft (Oct 20, 2005)

I wonder does anyone in SN remember Captain A.S.Reay. He spent almost all of his long sea going career with Ellermans. He was Mate of the S/S "City of Winchester" when she was captured in the Indian Ocean by the German cruiser Konigsberg in 1914, the first marine casuality of WW1

Best Wishes Will


----------



## normanowen (Sep 25, 2014)

My father was third mate on the City of Winchester from 15th Feb 1918 to 27th Aug 1918 while she was torpedoed but not sunk, the Master was E. G. Hoppins.
15th April torpedoed by UC-77 but made port. 1941 Torpedoed and lost west of daker by U-103. I sailed on City of Winchester in 1964 as Snr. Third Engineer.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Captain Alfred Sutton Reay born 13th September 1885.

Just a few of the ships he served in just after the 1st World War. 

CITY OF DUNKIRK - 1919
WORSLEY HALL - 1921
CITY OF DURHAM - 1921

Details of his full service history should be held with his Lloyd's Captains Register. There may also be a CRS 10 for him at Kew. 

His medal file for WW2 is held in *BT 395/1/80735* 

During WW2 I know he was torpedoed by U-406 (Horst Dieterichs) while serving as master of CITY OF MANILA.
I have a mugshot photo of him.

I also have a photo of E.G. Hoppins as he was also the master of CITY OF CAIRO for 5 voyages during the 20s and 30s - the subject of my research.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## normanowen (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks Will for your message of the 'City of Winchester' do you know what happened to her following her capture by the German Cruiser 'Konigsburg' in
1914, as it was back with the Hall Line on the 15th February 1918 with my Late Father Capt W.A.Owen as third mate.
Regards, Norm.


----------

